# PLEASE 5bb hatching blast



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

can any one tell me if a hatching 5bb blast is good,it is my only frostie has any one got any success storeys please, i feel like i'm going mad i'm all goggled out


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

sugar the embryologist who i saw before my transfer yesterday told me off for getting obsessed over the grading of my embies.  she said if they are good enough to freeze in the first place then they are GOOD embryos full stop. and grading is only a small part of an embryo as they really have no idea whats going on inside. You will get somone having twins from the worst grading and others BFN from 2 blasts.  

i really really REALLY hope you have a bfp hunny


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks you hun its you just hear every one saying about the grades and it makes you think, i know i have only just had one failed and many have had many bfn's i just need to stop worring i think and what will be will be thank you again for reply hun x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Agree with Karen.  My clinic also only froze embryo's which they feel had a chance of a BFP.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with Karen, although your grading is a good one x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Sugarsweet,

I just wanted to also agree with the other ladies, dont worry too much about the grading of your embryo, the fact that it even made it to blast is such a good factor that I wouldnt worry about anything else and like the other ladies have said beautiful babies are born everyday from 'supposidly poor quality' embryos. 

In my last cycle I decided not to find out the grade of my two embryos during my 2ww as I did not want any negativity towards them as I wanted them to have the best chance to implant and feeling negative is just giving your body the wrong signals when it needs to be accepting them 

After I got my BFP I received some paperwork from my clinic discharging me and on that it said that I had one really good blast and one poor quality blast, and they put both back as the poor graded blast wasnt good enough for freezing so they just put it back rather then waste it and Im now 24 weeks pregnant with non-identical twins so it just proves that both my beautiful embryos became babies  Have faith  xx

Good luck for the rest of your 2WW and NO MORE GOOGLING!!! HaHa.

Love Lucy xx


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

thank you so much for the positive replay's i think it was because i had the failed fresh cycle with a 3dt 8 cell i was thinking would they not of put the other one back but now know on day 3 they would not of known which one was going to turn out the better one and i will never know if my 8 cell was good enough i will be doing a natural fet so just waiting the 2 weeks for AF  to turn up more practice for the 2ww  . got a letter saying the thaw rate is 80%  it all works out xx


----------

